
How random are hackers? - fallat
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeIUZVQgFNKV577Wgv3JMgYFxa3tUjTEmsOXHFv1TZQyhngJQ/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
savethefuture
Very curious of the results of this, where will I be able to find them?

~~~
fallat
reddit, /r/dataisbeautiful

